# Budget gaming PC



## Einholt (Aug 8, 2008)

Hello there, been looking at building a Budget gaming PC for a month now and about to make the splash, I have so far been going with an overclocked i3 bundle to do this but not to sure about it due to the retailer not wanting to give out any information whatsoever on how it is overclocked (I was just asking for the voltages they are using so I can check their overclock was not going to fry my board / cpu).

Upon asking for some advice elsewhere I came up with this build, its about £1 under my budget:

https://www.aria.co.uk/WishList/onWF45_-9b3dsHaU26Efsg,,

Now I know what your going to say already, get an i5 2500k, well a sandybridge system is not within my budget, there is no option to wait and save as I sat down with my wife and we agreed upon a budget I could have as this is for me and me alone so going back and asking for more would just be taking the piss.

How will this perform on wow on ultra settings whilst 25 man raiding, in Battlegrounds, and whilst in cities and solo leveling, also all on ultra settings?

And how will it perform with Crysis and CoD:Black ops on decent to high settings?

Thanks

Einholt


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

Actually, If you can wait 6 months (if you really want sandybridge) they are having alot of issues right now. Which is normal for a new chip/socket.

An i5 build you listed would be ideal. 

Your list looks ok, what I would like to see is a minimum 750w corsair with that gpu.
And if it is available look for EVGA (flagship for nvidia) or Asus for the gpu.


----------



## deleted10242017b (Dec 18, 2010)

lookin good, but if i was you, i'd get one more fan, as just two fans is not sufficient cooling for that PC, i Have 5 12CM fans in my comp, stays cool.


----------



## Einholt (Aug 8, 2008)

shotgn said:


> Actually, If you can wait 6 months (if you really want sandybridge) they are having alot of issues right now. Which is normal for a new chip/socket.
> 
> An i5 build you listed would be ideal.
> 
> ...


Would the 650 PSUw be sufficient for this?

https://www.aria.co.uk/Products/Com...R5+PCI-Express+Graphics+Card+?productId=40860


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

For that card I would prefer if you ran a 750
https://www.aria.co.uk/Products/Com...sfire+Compliant+Power+Supply+?productId=29100

and this card is better quality
Scan.co.uk: EVGA GeForce GTX 460 1GB NVIDIA Graphics Card - 01G-P3-1371-ER


----------



## Einholt (Aug 8, 2008)

Well both of those are pushing me way above my budget, what risk am I running if I use the 650w PSU?

Also is this a viable alternative?

https://www.aria.co.uk/Products/Com...ronze+Certified++Single+Rail+?productId=41847


----------



## deleted10242017b (Dec 18, 2010)

But remember he has a budget and Palit are a good make mine is Palit it's OC'ed and i have no probs.... AT ALL, there is no need to get a more expenssive just because they a better established manufacturer. amybe soon Palit will become better the Asus or EVGA, who knows?

And to add a GTX 460 Uses 268W with load, so a 650W PSU is More that powerful enough.


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

Einholt said:


> Well both of those are pushing me way above my budget, what risk am I running if I use the 650w PSU?
> 
> Also is this a viable alternative?
> 
> https://www.aria.co.uk/Products/Com...ronze+Certified++Single+Rail+?productId=41847


That is a viable alternative. The specs look decent. I suppose the pailt gtx460 would suffice. I just prefer the quality of the asus. 

But that is your choice


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Also, as you're working to a specific budget, shop around for some better deals. For example, in your aria.co.uk shopping list you've got Windows 7 Home Premium for £83. You can get it for £66 including delivery from *here*, then you could upgrade from the £120 Palit 768mb GTX460 to the PNY 1gb GTX460 for £124, free delivery from *here*, or the faster overclocked Asus GTX460 768mb for £130 from *here*.


----------



## Einholt (Aug 8, 2008)

Will that copy of windows 7 install on a new system that I am not upgrading from xp or vista? Also have you used either of those retailers before?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Sorry, my mistake, it's the upgrade version of Windows 7. I wondered why it was so cheap.

Yes, I've used those retailers over the last couple of years. No problems with any of them.



Thread continued here: http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f255/final-budget-gaming-pc-build-i5-2500k-545298.html


----------

